# Brown spotting but BFN?(m/c, BFP, TMI, etc)



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been pregnant a number of times, but have a history of recurrent miscarriages. I am currently 10 dpo. I used FRER. In the past, I have found FRER to turn positive and then go to the OB and find my HCG level in the single digits so I know it is very sensitive.

2 days ago, I started brown spotting. I have never had brown spotting except when pregnant. I am 40 so that is a long time to never have brown spotting except when pregnant (or at least not that I recall). I took the HPT that day and it came back with a very faint positive. I retook it later that same day, again, very faint positive. But then the next day, at 9 dpo, it was negative. Again today, at 10 dpo, this morning, it was very negative.

I did have a trigger shot which contains HCG. But I took an HPT at 6 dpo, which was 8 days post shot and it was negative so I really thought the 8 dpo test was accurate, but now I wonder if either this is a very early miscarriage, false negative, or if the 8 dpo tests picked up hcg from the shot that the test 2 days earlier did not pick up.

I will have blood work on Friday so I will know for sure by then. But I wanted to ask opinions because I am very confused over the brown spotting (I also do not recall having brown spotting with miscarriages either, but then, my period is not even due yet).


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry you are going through this confusing time. What I have learned is that every pregnancy is different. So what may have been a pregnancy symptom once before might mean nothing for a subsequent pregnancy. Also, tests can vary in sensitivity especially if they are from different packages. The only way to know for sure if you are pregnant is to get your doctor to do a blood test. I hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I go on Friday. I feel so silly.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't feel silly at all! I have had recurrent loss too - and I totally agree with you, the FRER is really really sensitive. I think it may have been a chemical pregnancy (which totally sucks) but I sure hope that the betas find your hcg going up!


----------

